
Colleges Recruit at Richer, Whiter High Schools - breitling
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/04/13/opinion/college-recruitment-rich-white.html
======
haZard_OS
I cannot view the complete article but I suspect that this is part of a long-
term strategy to bring in more private donations and endowments.

